

Textmate and Sublime Text online theme editor - ohadron
http://tmtheme-editor.herokuapp.com/

======
davidjgraph
"Your browser is not supported Only works in Google Chrome at the moment,
since HTML5 APIs it uses are not available in other browsers yet."

Is the message I receive using Chrome 25.

~~~
allenb
can not update to Chrome 25 yet! but works perfectly fine on Chrome Canary 27,
so it should be working on 25 too.

~~~
skidding
Works on 24

------
klapinat0r
Good job. Perfect fit for a programmer with slight designer tendencies :)

Found a new theme to use, changed a few colors and got a result I was happy
with.

However, probably not your fault, after changing one background color, and
resetting it to opaque, the theme is no longer valid. Any idea how I can get a
more descriptive error message besides: _Error loading colour scheme
Packages/Color Scheme - Default/Notebook.tmtheme: Unrecognised plist element
key_

Theme here: <http://pastie.org/private/xzrcwvlcg8rio2zjtf87da>

~~~
allenb
please create a new issue on github so that I can keep track of bugs and fix
them. [https://github.com/aziz/tmTheme-Editor/issues?sort=created&#...</a>

~~~
klapinat0r
I'm not sure it's your issue, but I'll do that, thanks.

------
defeed
Doesn't seem to be working. Heroku's showing me an Application error.

------
jonheller
This is really excellent. It's nice even just to use it to compare a few
themes I like but could never really tell what the difference was between
them, and hence why I liked one over the other.

------
allenb
@ohadron Thanks for submitting my little experiment to HN. It still needs a
lot of work. would be glad if you can contribute on github.

------
cek
This makes me very happy. None of the available themes are JUST right for me,
and this makes it simple to tweak. Nice job!

------
jbrooksuk
I was reading about this the other day, I cloned it locally but never got
around to changing it. I think the biggest problem is the rendering engine.
Some magic has to happen to match the scope name to the sample code, that
can't be easy to do, but you've managed it, how does it work with complex
scopes etc?

~~~
allenb
you can read this conversation to know more about the problems :
<https://github.com/aziz/tmTheme-Editor/issues/4>

------
hisyam
Hopefully I'll get the chance to try it when it goes back up. Editing the
theme manually kinda sucks.

Currently, in Sublime Text 2, when I edit a theme and saves, it starts to add
a lot of weird redundant codes inside the theme file. I'm not sure whether
it's a bug or I shouldn't edit the theme file live.

------
hack_edu
With all the Sublime/Textmate theme tools lately, where are the gvim <\-->
Sublime Text conversion tools. There are a few one-way options, but none that
work both ways. Are there significant technical challenges in pulling this
off, or is it a matter of interest in the tool?

------
micampe
Very nice. It would be useful to have light and dark background themes
indicated somehow in the list, possibly with some way to filter them, or even
just splitting the list in two sections.

------
eliaskg
You should crank up your dynos if you're on the front page ;)

------
adlpz
Nice! I can't wait to show it to my graphic designer coworker so he can make
me a nice looking theme for Sublime. I just seem to suck at this :/

------
canibanoglu
Awesome app!

Just one thing, it says Drap and Drop API, shouldn't that be Drag and Drop?

~~~
allenb
Thanks, fixed the typo. deploying to heroku now!

------
klrr
Why do people use color schemes when programming, is it cause it looks cool,
do they think it makes them more productive, is it cause some people insist on
it makes it easier to read code? None of these statements have been proved as
far I know, so why?

~~~
unwind
This is a very strange objection.

Some people (or even a lot of people, I don't know) think it helps them read
code if different syntactic elements have different visual appearances.

You seem to argue that they "shouldn't" feel that, since it hasn't been
"proved".

Sure, you can do a study and somehow try to measure if some dimension of
understanding is more easily acquired with or without syntax highlighting, but
what would be the point? To then force those who like it, to not use it
anymore? Why?

In other words, if you like Cubist art, or hamburgers, or tofu, do you require
all of those to be somehow "proven" before you're allowed to like them?

~~~
pc86
In the OP's defense, most people who like tofu will try to prove to you that
it is superior. :)

------
Benferhat
Excellent work, and gorgeous implementation!

------
BaconJuice
This is fantastic! Many Thanks for sharing.

------
Lextar
Works great with Textastic (iOS), too!

------
niix
This is sweet.

------
waltz
dawn is all you need

